
TU/e vacancies for academic staff exclusively for women for the time being - Someone
https://www.tue.nl/en/news/news-overview/17-06-2019-tue-vacancies-for-academic-staff-exclusively-for-women-for-the-time-being/
======
100100010001
Another prime example of people using sexism to battle sexism... It totally
makes sense as long as you don’t think about it

